# Save As not responding



## kumuwaiwai (Feb 17, 2005)

Using Office XP with Service Pack 3 installed.

When I try to "save as" and change the directory I want to change to, Save AS flashes and error msg saying it is not responding. It then waits about 30 seconds before allowing me to change drives or directories. After that everything seems normal.

Before I upgraded with Service Pack 3, I was getting the same message, but the program would freeze up and force me to exit the program I was working in. At least now, save on is useable. This only happens in the Office Suit (Word and Excel). In other programs, "save as" works normally.

Anybody experience the same problem? Any ideas?


----------



## mogensplauborg (Jan 17, 2006)

What solved my trouble with Save As (Not Responding) was to disconnect some networks mapping that was not connected or restore the mapping.:sayyes:


----------



## torchcat (May 24, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*



mogensplauborg said:


> What solved my trouble with Save As (Not Responding) was to disconnect some networks mapping that was not connected or restore the mapping.:sayyes:



I was all caught up in the MS Security Update 'Save As not responding' bug and I could not fix it. Low and behold it was a network drive all along. 

Thanks for the fix!! - michael


----------

